# first time customer back already



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few weeks ago sold a wether. Customer came back awhile ago to say how much they enjoyed it.  The last goat they bought elsewhere was mostly bone.
To all you meat goat folks out there....get meat on those animals, charge a fair price and you WILL get referrals.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great...congrats.....I believe in meat.... on a meat goat...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It really blew me away to see him so soon again, he didnt call just dropped by.
A thank you phone call would have been nice but he went out of his way in person.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sure.. it made you feel great .... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderful Nancy! :dance: :clap: :stars: 

You have always been so kind. I guess when you care it really DOES help. HEHE Good job and congrats on the results of your hard work. :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww shucks Jdgray. Or is it "aww mucks"?
Starting with good lines sure helps though, lots of prayer along the way doesnt hurt neither. Throw in a trusted faithful mentor who cuts through all the old wives tales & always be kind. 
Its the mucking that's hard the work, as it all has to be done by hand.
And yes Toth, it really did make me feel good! :hug: 
It has taken my confidence to a whole new level. The first few yrs a goat here two goats there.
And enough worry that surprised me, heck I never took my human children to the dr unless they were bleeding to death.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A good and honest heart as well as starting with good bloodlines, add in the TLC that every living thing needs to thrive will get you awesome results :thumbup: 
Nancy, that is great news....repeat customers as well as referrals are wonderful wether it is a pet or food that is sold. :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats, I've had goat meat and it's good... but all mine are just useless pets :wink:


----------

